# Hood doesnt feel completely latched.



## TallyRogue61 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey, my mom has a 2010 nissan rogue sl. We were driving down the interstate and heard a faint popping sound. It wasnt constant, just one pop every 15 to 30 seconds. When we stopped i looked all over the car and the only thing i could see that doesnt seem right is that the hood is latched but still has about half an inch of movement. Is that typical and what else might be making that noise?


----------

